# Ferrari Daytona spyder



## wh269 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, I recently began a "Miami Vice Daytona" and I wanted to customize the square headlights within the clear plexi-glass. I was wondering if any of you know if there are customizable headlights out there like (Detail Master) or will I have to scratch build them. And if so any ideas how to scratch build headlights?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I might have what you need. I have the Fujimi Ferrari 365 Daytona, really the Ferrari, and it may have the full headlights and not just the covers. I'll check the kit to see what is included.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

The Fujimi headlights might need some modification to fit the Monogram body, depending on 1) how closely the two companies scaled out their bodies and 2) how closely the Monogram's "Replica of a replicar" body is to Fujimi's replica of an actual Ferrari. The Miami Vice car was a kit car based on a Corvette chassis and drivetrain, and that's what Monogram modeled, NOT an actual Ferrari. Still, I'm sure it would be easier to modify the Fujimi parts than to recreate the headlights from scratch.

The Ferrari in the show became a Testarossa after a couple of seasons because Enzo Ferrari was upset about a replica of one of his cars being represented as the real thing. He thought that, if they were going to have a car that looked like a Ferrari in the show, they might as well have the real thing, so he provided the car to the studio!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

OK I found the kit. It has both styles of headlights. The pop up version and the fixed ones behind a clear cover. From what I remember the Fujimi body while being a coupe is very close to the same size as the Monogram body. If you are still interested send me a PM.

Personally I would have rather had the corvette with the 365 body than the true Ferrari, at least for driving purposes and maintenance.

I also think the 365 is one of the prettiest cars ever made.


----------

